# New 19L cornies: KK vs Mangrove Jack's ?



## Bribie G (6/12/17)

Can't find anything recent so starting new thread.

I'm buying a brand new cornie style keg, dedicated to pressure fermenting lagers.
Reviews on the MJ offering



or the KK one which seems to be the standard offering on most of the retailers' sites? 


Is it my imagination or is the welding on the MJ keg a bit rough looking?


----------



## Bridgey23 (6/12/17)

I have six MJ kegs and 3 KK type. Whenever I'm filling a keg I always go for a MJ keg if there is one free. I just find the MJ ones easier to get on and off disconnects while kegs are in the kegerator. 
Not a lot of difference I guess just personal preference. 
I haven't found any issues with the welds on my MJ kegs. Three are over two years old the others are pretty new. 
My 2c [emoji482]


----------



## Andy_27 (6/12/17)

I bought a new Keg King one recently and based it mainly on the cost between the two. I got the KK delivered for $120 which I thought was pretty good. From memory, an MJ keg was going to be closer to $160 delivered. The KK one is good quality, but the rubber handles do make it a bit fiddly to get disconnects on and off as Bridgey said. I also noted the rubber handles are a lot more flexy than the 2nd hand corny ones.


----------



## peteru (6/12/17)

I have no experience with the MJ kegs, but the KK kegs are good. I prefer them over genuine Pepsi kegs or converted Coca-Cola kegs. Good quality, exemplary welds and I like the soft smooth rubber ends. No issues when used with KK stainless steel disconnects. I also highly recommend getting a KK carbonation lid - excellent bit of gear.


----------



## Bribie G (6/12/17)

Thanks guys, I rather like the cleaner top on the MJ, I'd guess the Pepsi ones would have been lifted, chucked on and off trucks and carried frequently up and down stairs as soda syrup kegs, so the rubber top was a benefit for quick and rough handling, but can present annoyance for the home brewer, for example removing a post you have to dig the spanner in at an angle and do a quarter turn at a time - ring spanners aren't too flash on the job either. 
As home brewers, how often do we really need to move the things, and the MJ has a semicircular handle anyway by the looks of it. 

My concern was with build quality but it looks like MJ have that sorted. Peteru I'll be going SS disconnects and didn't know about the carb lid.. thanks for that.


----------



## HaveFun (6/12/17)

sorry it’s off topic but can you pressure ferment in a keg ? i like to make my first lager on the weekend...


----------



## malt junkie (6/12/17)

HaveFun said:


> sorry it’s off topic but can you pressure ferment in a keg ? i like to make my first lager on the weekend...


If you have a spunding valve to relieve pressure then yes


----------



## Gloveski (6/12/17)

Well I find opposite I have 2 MJ kegs and I find the disconnects a prick to get off at times


----------



## HaveFun (6/12/17)

malt junkie said:


> If you have a spunding valve to relieve pressure then yes



sorry again off topic is there a post about corny keg pressure fermenting ?

why you have to relieve the pressure


----------



## Coldspace (6/12/17)

Bribie,

A better option for single batch pressure ferments is to call Ibrew on the Gold Coast , they stock a 26 ltr kegmenters which is perfect size for what you want/need.

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (8/12/17)

Yes I saw those, but out of stock.


----------



## GalBrew (8/12/17)

The new KK ones are excellent.


----------



## Coldspace (9/12/17)

Bribie G said:


> Yes I saw those, but out of stock.


Bugger.....


----------



## Bribie G (9/12/17)

Spoke to ibrew. February but they'll be going up to around $240.


----------



## Grott (9/12/17)

Hell, if we are talking about the 26l kegmenter then that’s a $42 increase?


----------



## Gloveski (9/12/17)

HaveFun said:


> sorry again off topic is there a post about corny keg pressure fermenting ?
> 
> why you have to relieve the pressure



Your beer would be a foamy over carbed mess and I wouldn't like to rely on the PRV to save you from a ticking time bomb 

There's a whole thread on pressure fermenting 
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/fermenting-under-pressure.66163/

Other homebrew forums have threads on pressure fermenting with a fair bit of info on using kegs aswell


----------



## Gloveski (9/12/17)

Grott said:


> Hell, if we are talking about the 26l kegmenter then that’s a $42 increase?



Yeah that's getting expensive mine cost me a bomb in postage costs to get them to tassie


----------



## Grott (9/12/17)

Wonder why such a bloody huge increase. Popular item?


----------



## Adrianc5 (9/12/17)

I've got a few KK and one MJ, the MJ has a straight dip tube which angles directly to the centre of the base instead of the curved KK ones. I had to ream out the dip tube hole with a drill bit as it would bind when removing the tube for cleaning. Definitely easier to remove posts without the rubber handles in the way.

A full MJ keg is a little more difficult to slide into a tight space between other kegs in the keezer as it only has the one handle and hangs at a slight angle when it's full, but it's not too bad. Aside from that another minor difference is the lack of a tab under the lid to attach a bag for keg hopping on the MJ vs the KK, if you're into that kind of thing.

Not much in it really.


----------



## scomet (9/12/17)

G'day Bribie

If your looking for a quality Cornie check out the Italian ones, pay a bit more but worth it imho

http://www.brewmart.com.au/brewmart...954&SZIDX=0&CCODE=16409&QOH=3&CATID=416&CLN=1


----------



## Bridges (9/12/17)

Super happy with my kegking ones bought in the great keg buy of 2014. Haven't missed a beat and that was a pretty big buy from memory so others here should be able to back me up. I like the rubber tops just easier to handle and use a cheap ratchet spanner like this for the posts. 




Well one of these anyhow...


----------



## Bribie G (9/12/17)

Yeah, all sounding like good quality variants: I'm tending towards the KK ones because I'm off to Taree on Monday and will be passing two outlets that probably have one in stock (Country Brewer, Toormina and Copperhead Road Brewshop, Taree) thus saving a shitload on freight and possible dings on the way. 
The ibrew guy said that there will be some savage price rises as the old stock runs out as a lot of his gear such as Kegmenters were originally ordered when the A-dollar was a lot higher.


----------



## Blind Dog (9/12/17)

Can vouch for KK variants. Ratchet spanner makes taking posts off and putting back simple (although mine is in a 'safe place', so never gets used).

If you're dedicating it to,pressure fermenting lagers, have you considered the fermentasurus? Similar price and, afaik, designed with that task in mind.


----------



## Bribie G (9/12/17)

Blind Dog said:


> Can vouch for KK variants. Ratchet spanner makes taking posts off and putting back simple (although mine is in a 'safe place', so never gets used).
> 
> If you're dedicating it to,pressure fermenting lagers, have you considered the fermentasurus? Similar price and, afaik, designed with that task in mind.


I'd buy a Fermentasaurus - in fact two - in a flash if KK had designed a system that could actually fuckin fit in a KK kegerator that they have sold thousands of and what a waste of a fkn business opportunity. 
I've invested a grand and a half in three KK kegerators (via Ross) and don't intend to go out and spend on yet another fridge. 

end rant


----------



## Yuz (9/12/17)

I was looking at the MJ kegs too some time ago. 
MJ offers one year warranty (I have this in writing) on their kegs, whereas KK is five (I think?).


----------



## Grott (9/12/17)

Bribie G said:


> I'd buy a Fermentasaurus - in fact two - in a flash if KK had designed a system that could actually fuckin fit in a KK kegerator that they have sold thousands of and what a waste of a fkn business opportunity.
> I've invested a grand and a half in three KK kegerators (via Ross) and don't intend to go out and spend on yet another fridge.
> 
> end rant



Is a 50 litre kegmenter an option for your kegerators or just to big to handle/clean?


----------



## Bribie G (9/12/17)

KK out of stock.


----------



## Grott (9/12/17)

Brewmart in WA have them, $289. Need to contact re delivery but when I bought my 12l kegs, delivery to SA was very reasonable.


----------



## malt junkie (9/12/17)

Bribie G said:


> KK out of stock.


They've had a few popular items out of stock for some time. This maybe part of the problems they've faced with the changing of the guard, however it may continue if the china based Q&A team were not part of the Kegking bussiness, but another of Kee's separate businesses, it could take new management time to get on top of. The website flop, was a big big miss. Who knows? I suppose well find out over the next 6 months.


----------



## Crimson-Brewer (23/3/18)

Bribie G said:


> I'd buy a Fermentasaurus - in fact two - in a flash if KK had designed a system that could actually fuckin fit in a KK kegerator that they have sold thousands of and what a waste of a fkn business opportunity.
> I've invested a grand and a half in three KK kegerators (via Ross) and don't intend to go out and spend on yet another fridge.
> 
> end rant


You can fit them! I've modified two Kegerators myself. Box Tops  
I'm happy with them, might be selling one if anyone's interested? Don't have time for double batches anymore.


----------



## nathang28 (24/3/18)

I have found with the chinese kegs that its the posts themselves that cause me issues with disconnects etc... i have now replaced all disconnects with CMB, and have AEB posts on all my kegs, very happy with the setup.


----------

